# Youtube crappie



## Nightprowler

Check this crappie video out.




Then the discussion on crappie.com
http://www.crappie.com/gr8vb3/showthread.php?t=50896
Also some awesome crappie videos on MyOutdoorTV.com in the Midwest Crappie videos from Russ Bailey from here in Ohio.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Nice video...I go there to and punch up fishing videos, those other boats sure did get close didnt they.


----------

